# Dossier Java sur Mac



## Tropik (22 Novembre 2014)

Salut à tous,

M'étant promis de ne pas installer Java et ses failles de sécurité j'ai finalement dû céder car j'utilise énormément Arduino pour mes études, et l'IDE d'arduino utilise Java.
Cependant j'ai trouvé une solution, c'est d'installer Java mais désactiver son intégration à mon navigateur.

Le hic, je ne trouve pas le dossier ou l'application Java... Je suis nouveau sur Mac alors je n'ai peut être pas les bons réflexes. Il ne se trouve ni dans le dossier Applications, ni dans les préférences systèmes à coté de Flash Player par exemple.

Ou est cette fichue appli ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## ntx (22 Novembre 2014)

Un "which java" dans un terminal doit te dire "/usr/bin/java" puis un "ls /usr/bin/java*" va te montrer que tout se trouve dans "/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/Current/Commands/".


----------



## Tropik (22 Novembre 2014)

ntx a dit:


> Un "which java" dans un terminal doit te dire "/usr/bin/java" puis un "ls /usr/bin/java*" va te montrer que tout se trouve dans "/System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/Current/Commands/".



Quand je fais la 2eme commande, je n'ai pas ça. J'ai ça :
/usr/bin/java		/usr/bin/javadoc	/usr/bin/javap
/usr/bin/javac		/usr/bin/javah		/usr/bin/javaws

Et puis, il faut que j'accède a l'application elle-même pour changer les paramètres. Comment je peux utiliser le chemin donné pour aller vers l'application ?


----------



## ntx (22 Novembre 2014)

En fait c'est plutôt "ls -l /usr/bin/java*" 

Quelle application ? Il n'y a pas une application Java mais plusieurs petits utilitaires. Le launcher d'applications Java c'est "java" tout court.


----------



## Tropik (22 Novembre 2014)

ntx a dit:


> En fait c'est plutôt "ls -l /usr/bin/java*"
> 
> Quelle application ? Il n'y a pas une application Java mais plusieurs petits utilitaires. Le launcher d'applications Java c'est "java" tout court.



En effet, le texte généré change mais je ne vois toujours pas en quoi cela m'aide : mon but est de changer les paramètres de Java. Je fais comment si je n'ai pas accès au launcher Java ? Comme sur windows au final, si je voulais changer les paramètres Java j'irais dans mes programmes>Java et voilà. Comment fait-on sur Mac ?


----------



## ntx (23 Novembre 2014)

Tropik a dit:


> En effet, le texte généré change mais je ne vois toujours pas en quoi cela m'aide


Tu ne vois pas le chemin vers la commande "java" ? Ensuite tu te fais un petit script pour lancer ton application avec les paramètres qui te conviennent.


----------



## Tropik (23 Novembre 2014)

ntx a dit:


> Tu ne vois pas le chemin vers la commande "java" ? Ensuite tu te fais un petit script pour lancer ton application avec les paramètres qui te conviennent.



Y'a pas plus simple ? :mouais:

Faut carrément que je fasse un script pour accéder à une malheureuse application ?


----------



## ntx (23 Novembre 2014)

Quelle application ? "Java" n'est pas une application, c'est un langage de programmation. Il y a parmi tous les utilitaires du framework un lanceur pour démarrer des applications écrites en Java et chacune peut avoir des paramètres particuliers définis par le lanceur.


----------



## Tropik (24 Novembre 2014)

ntx a dit:


> Quelle application ? "Java" n'est pas une application, c'est un langage de programmation. Il y a parmi tous les utilitaires du framework un lanceur pour démarrer des applications écrites en Java et chacune peut avoir des paramètres particuliers définis par le lanceur.



Donc je n'ai pas tout compris. Dans ce cas comment peut-on avoir accès à une application Java sur windows après l'avoir téléchargé ?

Comment feriez-vous pour changer les paramètres de Java dans ce cas-là ? Je suis allé sur le site de Java justement https://www.java.com/fr/download/help/mac_controlpanel.xml sauf que leur démarche ne fonctionne pas : je n'ai pas d'icone Java dans mes préférences systèmes. Quelle doit-être la mienne ?


----------



## ntx (24 Novembre 2014)

Tropik a dit:


> Donc je n'ai pas tout compris. Dans ce cas comment peut-on avoir accès à une application Java sur windows après l'avoir téléchargé ?


J'en sais rien, je n'utilise pas Windows :rateau: Sur Mac OSX, je double-clic sur un jar et l'appli s'ouvre avec l'utilitaire Java qui se trouve dans le package du plug-in internet.


> je n'ai pas d'icone Java dans mes préférences systèmes.


Chez moi aussi elle avait disparu, j'ai refait l'install de la dernière version du JDK (1.8.0 u25) et elle est revenue. Mais ce n'est pas une application "Java", c'est un bête panneau de contrôle. Toutefois comme je n'ai aucune idée des paramètres que tu veux modifier, tu trouveras peut être ton bonheur la-dedans.


----------



## Tropik (25 Novembre 2014)

ntx a dit:


> J'en sais rien, je n'utilise pas Windows :rateau: Sur Mac OSX, je double-clic sur un jar et l'appli s'ouvre avec l'utilitaire Java qui se trouve dans le package du plug-in internet.
> 
> Chez moi aussi elle avait disparu, j'ai refait l'install de la dernière version du JDK (1.8.0 u25) et elle est revenue. Mais ce n'est pas une application "Java", c'est un bête panneau de contrôle. Toutefois comme je n'ai aucune idée des paramètres que tu veux modifier, tu trouveras peut être ton bonheur la-dedans.



Ecoute, merci ! J'ai en effet installé le JDK et Java est apparu dans mes préférences systèmes. Je peux dorénavant changer les paramètres.

Merci à toi


----------

